# Pax insisted on tip!



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

After doing an airport run yesterday the passenger inquired about tipping in the app. I informed him that it should pop up when I complete the ride. We get out of the car to get his bags. After unloading I get back in and he is knocking on my window. Hold on, it still isn't popping up. I try to tell him that's alright (the whole while thinking that he is feeding BS). Then he pulls out his wallet and gives me cash! First ride of the day set a good mood for the rest. He also gave me a 5 star rating which popped up before my next run.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

I've had several instances where a pax attempted to tip in the app and the option didn't appear. That's why I legitimately believe some people when they say they'll tip in the app, but a tip is lost in the ether. Maybe they really did try. . .

On an unrelated note, it seems that my airport passengers are the LEAST likely to tip. Many of them are business travelers that are reimbursed by their company for tips. Alternatively, tips can be written off as a business expense, which makes it doubly outrageous. I don't do pickups, but I do plenty of airport dropoffs from 4 AM to whenever I stop (typically around 7 AM). You'd think these people would be doubly appreciative of the service at that hour, which includes baggage assistance (I don't want people screwing around with my trunk unsupervised).


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

If they havent updated the app they cant tip.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Jcposeidon said:


> If they havent updated the app they cant tip.


I should probably clarify that I've asked the pax on those occasions where the tip option isn't showing up about an app update. Rideshare just went online here June 29, so most people l will have an updated release. Or they'll tell me that they have auto updates (and I know the app does update automatically for me).


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Sounds like the you should contact your local hub and report it.


----------

